# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > 3DMonstr Forum >  Hangouts

## 3dm

Join us for our second Hangout. This time we'll be trying a different service: AnyMeeting. Here's the URL of the main page: https://www.anymeeting.com/229-944-275

The service will ask to install a plug-in into your browser, but doesn't require an account or registration. Please plan to spend a few minutes installing the plugin and getting it working with the right settings.

If you have a web cam on your computer, you're welcome to turn it on, but please be aware that we will probably record the video and post it publicly later.

We should be able to accommodate up to 25 participants. If you can't get in, please send us a message through Kickstarter with the questions that you wanted to ask, and we'll try to answer them live. That way when the video gets posted, you'll be able to hear the answer, as well.

Please let me know if you have any questions.
Ben.

----------


## frederick78

Darn, I missed this  :Frown: 

When do you plan on having the next one?

----------


## 3dm

Sorry you missed it, Frederick78. We're planning to have another one shortly after we come back from the 3D Print Expo - in the first or second week of February.

----------


## frederick78

Oh great!  I'll be sure to make that one.  Thanks!

----------


## 3dm

Join us for our third Hangout!
TIME: Tuesday, February 11, 8pm EST (UTC-5:00).
Here you can relax, ask questions about our printers, about what we saw at 3DPW Expo In California last weekend, and about anything else related to 3D printing.
We'll use AnyMeeting again. Here's the URL for the main page:https://www.anymeeting.com/533-282-986.
You can register for the hangout at any time, and AnyMeeting will kindly send you a reminder. http://www.anymeeting.com/PIID=EA52D68589483D
The service will ask to install a plug-in into your browser, but doesn't require an account or registration. Please plan to spend a few minutes installing the plugin and getting it working with the right settings.
If you have a web cam on your computer, you're welcome to turn it on, but please be aware that we will probably record the video and post it publicly later.
We should be able to accommodate up to 25 participants. If you can't get in, please send us a message through Kickstarter with the questions that you wanted to ask, and we'll try to answer them live. That way when the video gets posted, you'll be able to hear the answer, as well.
Please let me know if you have any questions.

----------


## QuitNoMore

I see you guys are doing another hangout.  I will try and make it!



> *Project Update #18: Join Us For Our Fourth Hangout*Posted by Ben Reytblat ♥ Like
> 
> Please join us for our fourth Hangout!
> TIME: Thursday, April 17, 8 pm EST (UTC-5:00)
> We've been speaking with many of you since our Kickstarter campaign ended, and even had the pleasure of meeting some of you at trade shows! Yet we'd like to bring everyone up to speed on what's been going on the last month or two as well as answer any questions you may have about the printers in general.
> We'll use AnyMeeting again. You can register for the hangout at any time, and AnyMeeting will kindly send you a reminder.http://www.anymeeting.com/PIID=EA55DF86864F3F
> The service will ask to install a plug-in into your browser, but doesn't require an account or registration. 
> Please plan to spend a few minutes installing the plugin and getting it working with the right settings. If you have a web cam on your computer, you're welcome to turn it on, but please be aware that we will probably record the video and post it publicly later. 
> We should be able to accommodate up to 25 participants. 
> ...

----------

